# Are Nubian/Lamancha's crosses good milkers?



## TSYORK (Jan 1, 2008)

Just wanting to put a feeler out it see if ya'll think that Nubian/Lamancha crosses are good milkers. I have mostly Nubian's right now, but I'm wanting to breed them to a Lamancha buck. While on the subject what are the offspring called, Lanubians, Numanchas, Sooners????

Thanks for all replies.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome, Tsyork, glad to have you here. I have never personally owned a Nub/Lam cross but I have a friend that if is Nubian doe freshens with a less than milky udder and not as pretty as he'd like to see, he breeds them to a Lamancha buck and he has some really nice, pretty, milky udders so I would say yes, if you breed them to a milky buck.

Again, Welcome....
LaNubians...is what I would call them...
Autumn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For a dairy situation I think LaMancha cross does are the best. They were the backbone of our milk string, the outmilked both their Nubian and LaMancha purebred cousins!

Welcome to the forum. Vicki


----------



## TSYORK (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks so much. I can already see that this is the place for me!


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

I just talked to a gal that had a Nubian/LaMancha cross that milked 1 3/4 gallons from 
10 weeks fresh for over 460 days. Finally tapered off when bred. So a good cross, of course assuming good bloodlines.

I think you will lose your Nubian ears, though! 

Welcome to the group. 
Camille


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

The first out-cross on the breeding will have a hybrid vigor. They will probably be healthier, stronger, milkier goats than the original purebred. The next cross won't have the same pizzazz.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I have 2 LM/Nubian X does... love them! They are both high producers... have not seen a daughter from either in milk yet.. will in a few months.


----------



## Sharon (Dec 20, 2007)

They will have little ears!!! But other than that...ugh not that it is a bad thing, should be a good cross. I have had LaMancha crossed with just about everything! You should get high butterfat=rich milk with that cross.
And yes LaNubian or LaNubie. I have a LaObie and will have some LaSaanens this spring.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a doe from a Lamancha bred to a Nubian buck. She is drop dead gorgeous and has the cutest 'twiggy' ears. She freshens this spring.. so we'll see if she kept her mothers udder. She has the Nubian dispositon,(sorry Lamancha breeders), as her mother is a total.. um.. well.. you know. That is the meanest doe you have ever seen in your life.. I swear. Autumn, you may remember Memory. 
Anyway.. I like the cross... would choose another Lamanca if I could find one with an udder like Memory's. 
Correct me if I am wrong guys, but as for what they are called.. ADGA says it is Experimental if it has registered parents, but the breed it conforms to must be stated on the paperwork.. such as Nubian if long eared.. Lamancha if no ears, BUT.. when showing.. they are shown in the Recorded Grades. 

Rett


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

My Nubian/La Mancha, Buttercup is my best milker. She's a large, strong doe. All she's had so far are bucklings so I don't know what her daughters would do. We'll have to see if she has any doelings this year. Her papers have her as a Grade Experimental. I put down that she conforms to no standard as she has large elf ears and a roman nose. I had planned to breed her La Mancha, but I haven't seen any signs of her cycling since Oct. so I put her in with a Nubian buckling. With this doe, the most important thing is to freshen her as she is kept to provide milk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't help myself here, we really are goat pimpers! The time we take for these animals and the thought that goes into it. :biggrin


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

We will have 2 Nubian/LaMancha crosses freshening out this year. They are sisters so it shall be interesting to see how they both milk (One is a coming 2yr old the other is a yearling but they are out of the same sire and dam). Mom was a Nubian and dad was a LaMancha (One sister has the LaMancha personality and the other has Nubian personality :lol).

I will let you know how they milk LOL :yes. It is good to know that other people like how well they milk.

Justine


----------



## TSYORK (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyone got pics of theirs they would be willing to share?


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

OK This is Ginger one of my two... need to find a decent pic of Cinn... one I just found is her doing her Elvis impression... not a good one.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

My girls are from a LM doe & Nubian buck...


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is Cinn.... fantastic disposition and one of my best milkers...


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Cinn is NOT a great looking goat... but she IS an improvement on her mom... and the milk is great.


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is a picture of the almost yearling as a week old (GoldenWood TY Lil'Mizz Ladybug aka Bug or Bugsie).









This is the almost 2yr old older sister as a yearling (GoldenWood TY Lil'Mizz Sadie)

















Sadie's photo isn't the best shot of her though but it gives you an idea. They where out of a nubian dam and a lamancha sire.

Justine


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Justine on photobucket you can click edit on your pic, then resize and resize to webpg/email size... 

then no scrolling needed


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

Sadie is due to kid out on the 13th of February and Bug is due on May 25th so I won't know how well they milk until then. 

Justine


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I got similar results in looks breeding my La Mancha doe to a boer. She had two does, but we didn't hold any back, our intention was for meat. 

The thing I don't love about breeding long eared breeds to the La Mancha is those freaky half ears. Both my doelings had them. I like them earless or with ears not in between. But that is neither here nor there as far as production goes...

hopefully my nubie took with the La Mancha buck we borrowed, maybe a doe would be worth keeping - I'd love to hear more about it! I also have a nubie/french alpine bred to a La Mancha so that will be interesting!

Bethany


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I am eagerly awaiting my LM/N buck cross on Feb 22nd . I have been breeding my 2 LM doe's to boer and I have had some nice long ears on bucklings that were show wethers ,so I know long ears are posssible . It's also great to hear that they will/should be great milkers also


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

I think those ears are kinda cute!!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I love Cinn's ears... just a touch longer than elf...


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's my Simone. NuMunchie :lol
She's 6 months old here.. due to kid in Feb.


----------

